

Much easier shell command piping in Python - samuell
https://github.com/houqp/shell.py

======
baruch
Another option for shell in Python is Plumbum:
[https://github.com/tomerfiliba/plumbum](https://github.com/tomerfiliba/plumbum)

------
mturmon
Niggle: "asex" is not defined in the first example (async. execution)

